
Ask HN: Which tech stacks will be on high demand for remote jobs for 2018/2019? - samueldavid
Just wondering since i can&#x27;t find any reliable kind of statistics&#x2F;trends about it.
======
mneil
While not definitive github does an annual "state of" report. Other sites do
this as well and they often show trends in languages; although none of the
other reports are top of mind for me right now.

[https://octoverse.github.com](https://octoverse.github.com)

~~~
mtmail
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017#technology-
fr...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017#technology-frameworks-
libraries-and-other-technologies) is another notable one.

~~~
samueldavid
thanks, but currently I'm more interested into which are more in demand or
used on the remote market, those sites included both on site and remote, but
not remote only.

